# Aiuto akonadi [Solved]

## Meconiotronic

Ciao a tutti,

ho aggiornato kde alla versione (KDE 4.4.5) ho rimosso il file di configurazione .kde4 del precedente prima di aggiornare ma ora ho un problema da giorni che non riesco a risolvere: STO BENEDETTO AKONADI.

Dice che non è registrato su Dbus e non si avvia. Mi rende difficile anche l'uso di kmail e altri programmi che si appoggiano a kdepim.

Incollo parti del resoconto che contengono errori:

Test 9:  ERROR

--------

Akonadi control process not registered at D-Bus.

Details: The Akonadi control process is not registered at D-Bus which typically means it was not started or encountered a fatal error during startup.

Test 10:  ERROR

--------

Akonadi server process not registered at D-Bus.

Details: The Akonadi server process is not registered at D-Bus which typically means it was not started or encountered a fatal error during startup.

Test 14:  ERROR

--------

No resource agents found.

Details: No resource agents have been found, Akonadi is not usable without at least one. This usually means that no resource agents are installed or that there is a setup problem. The following paths have been searched: '/usr/share/akonadi/agents /usr/share/akonadi/agents'. The XDG_DATA_DIRS environment variable is set to '/usr/share:/usr/local/share:/usr/share:/usr/share/gdm:/usr/bin:/usr/share/akonadi/agents', make sure this includes all paths where Akonadi agents are installed to.

Directory listing of '/usr/share/akonadi/agents':

birthdaysresource.desktop

contactsresource.desktop

icalresource.desktop

imapresource.desktop

...

Test 15:  ERROR

--------

Current Akonadi server error log found.

Details: The Akonadi server did report error during startup into <a href='/home/meconiotronic/.local/share/akonadi/akonadiserver.error'>/home/meconiotronic/.local/share/akonadi/akonadiserver.error</a>.

File content of '/home/meconiotronic/.local/share/akonadi/akonadiserver.error':

Database process exited unexpectedly during initial connection! 

executable: "/usr/sbin/mysqld" 

arguments: ("--defaults-file=/home/meconiotronic/.local/share/akonadi//mysql.conf", "--datadir=/home/meconiotronic/.local/share/akonadi/db_data/", "--socket=/home/meconiotronic/.local/share/akonadi/db_misc/mysql.socket") 

stdout: "" 

stderr: "Unknown option to sql-mode: strict_trans_tables,strict_all_tables,strict_error_for_division_by_zero,no_auto_create_user,no_auto_value_on_zero,no_engine_substitution,no_zero_date,no_zero_in_date,only_full_group_by,pipes_as_concat

" 

exit code: 1 

process error: "Unknown error" 

"[

0: akonadiserver(_Z11akBacktracev+0x39) [0x40bb09]

1: akonadiserver() [0x40c04a]

2: /lib/libc.so.6() [0x35dae324d0]

3: /lib/libc.so.6(gsignal+0x35) [0x35dae32445]

4: /lib/libc.so.6(abort+0x181) [0x35dae33941]

5: /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4(_Z17qt_message_output9QtMsgTypePKc+0x85) [0x35e3a71b65]

6: akonadiserver(_ZN15FileDebugStream9writeDataEPKcx+0xab) [0x40cecb]

7: /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4(_ZN9QIODevice5writeEPKcx+0x80) [0x35e3b00d10]

8: /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4() [0x35e3b10b7a]

9: /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4(_ZN11QTextStreamD1Ev+0x39) [0x35e3b12979]

10: akonadiserver(_ZN6QDebugD1Ev+0x4a) [0x40749a]

11: /usr/lib64/libakonadiprivate.so.1(_ZN7Akonadi13AkonadiServer25startMysqlDatabaseProcessEv+0x18ad) [0x35da45e7fd]

12: /usr/lib64/libakonadiprivate.so.1(_ZN7Akonadi13AkonadiServer20startDatabaseProcessEv+0x2e0) [0x35da463390]

13: /usr/lib64/libakonadiprivate.so.1(_ZN7Akonadi13AkonadiServerC1EP7QObject+0x78) [0x35da463698]

14: /usr/lib64/libakonadiprivate.so.1(_ZN7Akonadi13AkonadiServer8instanceEv+0x47) [0x35da4649d7]

15: akonadiserver(main+0x2df) [0x406b2f]

16: /lib/libc.so.6(__libc_start_main+0xe6) [0x35dae1eba6]

17: akonadiserver() [0x406759]

]

Raga grazie in anticipo per il supportoLast edited by Meconiotronic on Wed Aug 04, 2010 7:43 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## xdarma

Il tizio sembra aver (parzialmente) risolto facendo pulizia:

KMail will not start Akonadi errors [SOLVED]

Magari prima prova con un "revdep-rebuild" e con "perl-cleaner reallyall" come ha tentato lui.

----------

## Meconiotronic

Ma che figata ho risolto, sei un grande. Certo che con tutti i problemi che ci sono su questo akonadi potevano anche scriverlo da qualche parte di dare quel comando...

----------

## ago

non dimenticare di aggiungere il tag risolto  :Smile: 

----------

## xdarma

 *Meconiotronic wrote:*   

> Ma che figata ho risolto, sei un grande.

 

No, sicuramente quello "grande" è bluenuht che ha trovato la soluzione da solo e l'ha postata a tutti  ;-)

 *Meconiotronic wrote:*   

> Certo che con tutti i problemi che ci sono su questo akonadi potevano anche scriverlo da qualche parte di dare quel comando...

 

Per semplificare la ricerca al prossimo: il comando che hai usato è "kres-migrator"? Hai fatto altre operazioni?

Grazie.

----------

## Meconiotronic

No solo quel comando

----------

